# Is she trying to tell me something?



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

So here's the deal: Over the weekend, my wife (who is very conservative in bed) and I were getting busy. We were laying on our sides and I was giving her some anal action while she rubbed her clit. At one point, she stopped to get her vibrator and when we resumed she was pounding it in deep while I was doing her ass. I whispered "do you like feeling two ****s inside you at the same time" and her reply was "hell ya, I love doing it...who wouldn't?"

A few minutes later I asked her if she'd like the feeling of one **** in her ***** or ass and another in her mouth. She didn't say much but groaned louder than normal and picked up the pace substantially...and had a massive orgasm. Normally she is spent and a little on the sensitive side after she cums but she barely slowed down and kept going like a mad woman. I whispered the question to her again and she began moaning louder (she *never* moans or groans).

She knows I'm interested in her having two guys at the same time but has always dismissed it as being a fantasy of mine that will not happen with her. Is her body language/comments telling me something here or am I just overthinking it and it's just something that was a coincidence (moaning, orgasm after hearing my question)?


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Too many variables to tell. Maybe she'd love it. Maybe she's trying to turn you on. Maybe she was just so turned on/horny to begin with that asking her if she'd like a root canal would have caused her to moan.

Best bet, when relaxed and cuddling (not having sex) ask her if her feelings on the topic are the same. She can give you a better answer than anyone here.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

Well piqued, I'm thinking about maybe renting a movie that has some DP action in it and making note of her reaction while seeing it. She's not into porn at all but if she knows it is a MMF with DP and she decides to give it a try, I'm thinking there might be something there after all.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

watching it or wanting to and do it may be two different things.

i agree with piqued ask when your not in the heat of the moment to get a true answer. and if you are into it and she wants to try it then go with the flow.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

momof6girls said:


> watching it or wanting to and do it may be two different things.


Very true. Some fantasies, especially those that involve other people in the bedroom, are usually best left as fantasies. Tread carefully here ... I personally would feel unsettled if my husband wanted to bring someone (male or female) into our bedroom...that the two of us wasn't enough?


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow this sounds so hot, but it doesnt necessarily mean she wants 2 dudes, I have done this act with hubby a few times and it is the most awesome sensation ever, its very intense, however I would never ever want another dude in the bedroom! Neither would my hubby though so it realy depends on your wife. Do you think she is open to your fantasy idea of you and another male in the bedroom? Maybe try talking to her about it over a few drinks? Ask her if its something she enjoys alone with just you(the DP) or would she like another man in the bedroom(mmf) like your fantasy..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Your wife does not at all sound "Conservative" in the bedroom, that was my 1st thought. If you could even entertain mentioning such a subject , the woman is NOT conservative.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

There is a TOTALLY safe way to simulate this - and then there is the insane - roll the dice with your marriage approach. 

The safe way is to try different combos - you can do a dildo in the butt - let her use the vibrator in front and give you oral so she has the triple delight that way. Main thing is that with a D, a V and a real live penis you can do any combo you like. 

Bringing a real live male into your bed is INSANELY risky in terms of disease and emotional destabilization of the marriage. Use the combo of you plus toys and have fun.

By the way - some women REALLY like the fantasy of being overpowered and forced - it drives them into a frenzy you will never see from any other approach. Your wife is a likely candidate for such things from what I read above. 





Hetfield said:


> Well piqued, I'm thinking about maybe renting a movie that has some DP action in it and making note of her reaction while seeing it. She's not into porn at all but if she knows it is a MMF with DP and she decides to give it a try, I'm thinking there might be something there after all.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree MEM, she may be one of the women who want to be overpowered and forced (to an extent).

As for being "conservative", she is still very reserved when it comes to sex but is starting to come out of her shell and is now at least talking a little more openly about things. Every person, man or woman, has secret desires. Some are just a little more willing to share what those desires are, though. Once those desires are out in the open, then it becomes a matter of whether or not that person feels comfortable acting on them.

At the moment, she is somewhere between opening up about her desires (fantasies) and whether or not she feels comfortable acting on them. That's why I'm questioning her actions as if she's trying to tell me without verbally telling me.

Make sense???


----------



## Ponyo (Mar 22, 2010)

Totally makes sense.

Getting another person in on it though, might create more nervousness/shyness than lust, but that's just me. So asking about it when things are calm is a great start. Remember to be gentle in your questioning. If she is at an in between point, being harsh could cause her to stop being so open. 

I'll echo the warning about bringing others into your sex life. It can have repercussions for years, so be careful.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

For women - it is easier to DO - then it is to talk about doing. So next time you have sex - be dominant and bossy in how you talk to her. Tell her she has to do whatever you say. Then pin her down - spank her - see what happens. You will KNOW really fast if it is working or not. 




Hetfield said:


> I agree MEM, she may be one of the women who want to be overpowered and forced (to an extent).
> 
> As for being "conservative", she is still very reserved when it comes to sex but is starting to come out of her shell and is now at least talking a little more openly about things. Every person, man or woman, has secret desires. Some are just a little more willing to share what those desires are, though. Once those desires are out in the open, then it becomes a matter of whether or not that person feels comfortable acting on them.
> 
> ...


----------

